# Small electric blown air heater?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
Our little van has gas blown air heating which works fine, and the ducting is already in place and vents in the "bathroom"
As we use the bathroom for drying wetsuits/snowboarding stuff its really useful! 
However, on hookup, we would be better to use electric and we've been making do with a small fan heater.
Anyway - thinking of putting a small electric fan heater in series with the gas to use the same ducting. 
Any suggestions on make/models of such heaters? (would need to connect to air ducting)
Cheers in advance


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Ryanandmel.

Allthough you have a fairly small m/h (judging by the pictures on your website) I doubt that there is a domestic fan heater that will do the job. It's not what they are designed for and are likely to overheat and trip. Any commercial units available are likely to be too big for the ampage available at most campsites. Best of luck though.

NEV3


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd suggest you devote an hour to Mr Google. 

I bet there is something available. What you need is something about the size of a continuously rated hair dryer - if such a thing existed. :? 8O

I wonder if there is anything made for boats that would do the trick? :?

You may be able to source a small in-line fan and a "black heat" element as separate items, but do consult a qualified electrician before fitting anything to your van. 8O 8O

Sorry, not much help but "_Search and ye shall find_".

Cheers

_(P.S. Just to cover my tracks. DON'T try using a hairdrier. You'll set the van on fire! 8O 8O 8O )_


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

The problem with using a fan type heater or hairdrier, is that they are designed to move a large amount of air with very little resistance. Once you add any type of resistance, i.e. ducting, the air flow will diminish...........i won't bore you by going into fan laws :roll: 

you will probably need an electric heating element and a fairly powerful fan. The problem could be in the power consumption of the heating element....and the temp control

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*heaters*

Greetings,

I have a ceramic fan heater that has thermostatic control which is ideal for stand alone purposes and although it heats the air up up rapidly, the front of the heater stays cool, making it safe for use in a motorhome, especially where kids and pets are concerned.

 I forgot! we also have an oil filed radiator that can be kept on all night to keep the chill at bay, we also bought one of those infra red heaters but the constant orange glow is annoying so it is now confined to quarters!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Ah

The hairdryer idea did come to my brain this morning. Guess you've ruled it out then. 

I'll keep googling and looking. I'm not going to read up on fans physical characteristics so I'll take your comment as true and not "mod" something to fit 

Not a big deal - fan heater in the toilet has been doing the trick nicely till now - so not going to spend a lot of dosh. Hair dryer and gaffa tape ruled out though


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I too am pondering a similar issue. I want a small heater, probably ceramic that has a frost setting. I have had Chelston take off my frost plug which lets go my whole water supply if it thinks there may even be a frost, and replace with a manual type which puts me in charge. :roll: 

Oh! eer, I hear you say. 

But I have not found a small heater that has frost control and is ceramic.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Your wish, etc

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLonghi-DCH1030-1-8kw-Ceramic-Heater/dp/B000V5GWMO

DeLonghi ceramic frostat


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We found a fan heater too noisy to sleep at night in our Avantgarde 140, so we bought a small electric radiator from Argos for a tenner. It proved to be ideal, we put it at the entrance to the cab area at night and we are as warm as toast! Just open the bathroom door and that area is warm too. 

Can't advise on what to do for winter laying up as we don't practice such things in this house!


----------

